# question for RED owners.....



## roadandtrail (Oct 4, 2007)

when coasting does your freehub click continuously at an even rate or is is oscillating?


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm not sure that I'm getting the connection between a SRAM Red group equiped bike and noise from your freehub. One shouldn't have anything to do with the other.


----------



## Nic_K. (Jun 11, 2009)

Sounds like you may need to re-grease the pawls in your freehub. I recently bought a set of wheels on closeout (I think they had been sitting around for quite some time) and they had the oscillating clicks; a little dab of new grease and it went away.


----------



## roadandtrail (Oct 4, 2007)

Retro Grouch said:


> I'm not sure that I'm getting the connection between a SRAM Red group equiped bike and noise from your freehub. One shouldn't have anything to do with the other.


youre right. the freehub is made by dt swiss.


----------



## roadandtrail (Oct 4, 2007)

thanks. will try that.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Depending on what DTSwiss hubs you have, it may be a star ratchet, not a pawl system. DT recommends their own grease, which is a little thinner than your typical bearing grease. It's also really expensive, unfortunately.


----------



## roadie01 (Apr 13, 2010)

I've used DT240s hubs for years on my mountain bike and use just thin coat of Park Polylube grease to keep the freehub running smooth. 

If your freehub has pawls do not use to much grease, it can interfere with the pawl engagement. 

If using Mavic freehubs with the poly bushing do not use grease at all. Mavic recomends mineral oil. I use Phil Wood Tenasious oil, it's a little thicker and will not void the warranty.


----------

